# 3G Internet in Larnaca



## Roger012345 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone used 3G internet in Larnaca? If so, how do you find it? The costs seem good compared to wired broadband but I guess the speed and reception might be problematic. Any opinions?

Thanks in advance.

Roger.


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

Ive used the dongle from Cyta and can recommend it. Its speed and connectivity is quite good although you are limited to how much you can use it. If you go over your download limit it can be expensive.

Hope this helps


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

whether you will get 3g with the CYTA-Voda dongle depends on the area of Larnaca as some areas don't get 3g. We got it in Oroklini but not in Alethriko. 

If you get 3g the speed is fine but it is painfully slow and temperamental if you can't get 3g. The cost depends on how much you intend to use it.


----------

